

The Rage of a Freelancer on Craigslist - andrewljohnson
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cpg/983795656.html

======
joshuarr
screencap woulda been nice..

------
rubing
6 years ago I was at a crossroads in my life...wondering if I should pursue a
career in IT. Ultimately, I decided not to, since I realized that anybody
anywhere in the world could learn all the programing and development skills
needed to be an IT professional. Instead, I went into the health sciences and
now have a shot at a decent career. I still love tech and am trying to find
the time to learn LISP, hopefully I can leverage that into a new practical
application in my field. I completely empathize with the frustration the
author of this craigslist posting has. Unfortunately, there are so many poor
and intelligent people around the world who are willing to work their butts
off for relatively little. US citizens who work in tech would be helped out if
the government stopped renewing H1-B Visas. It is not fair to the tech workers
here to compete with third world labor. And it is not fair to developing
nations who lose their biggest talents.

